# Total Do Over



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

Michie / Carandru .... This is my *Purple* Re-Do

Today is my 2nd Anniversary so I am taking my husband to lunch and going shopping....I swear I do not know how I got these falsies to stay on..They are being held on by a hope and a prayer! 

Lips - Stone l/l, 4N l/s, C Thru l/g (*Not sure why it looks purple*) 
Eyes - Soft Ochre p/p, Vanilla, Smoke Signals, BB Eggplant, Sketch, Ardell Falsies
Face - ST NC45, Sweet as Cocoa, Emote


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 24, 2008)

This look is gorgeous! Happy anniversary Tish!


----------



## Bianca (Nov 24, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## Penn (Nov 24, 2008)

WOW you look stunning! I love this look on you


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 24, 2008)

Beautiful!!! Happy Anniversary and have a wonderful day.  i love that hat, too~


----------



## n_c (Nov 24, 2008)

Gorgeous look. I love it, everything looks put together and ur blending is just great


----------



## melliquor (Nov 24, 2008)

You look gorgeous... the purple is striking on you.


----------



## joey444 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very pretty! Enjoy your day!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 24, 2008)

that looks goood! I see we're both on the lavender/purple kick today


----------



## couturesista (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats and ur smile makes it even more pretty!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 24, 2008)

That's gorgeous!!! I love your hat! Happy anniversary!!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 24, 2008)

gorgeous, especially the eyes !!


----------



## vetters77 (Nov 24, 2008)

Happy anniversary! 

Great look! Not even a tinge of Barney


----------



## nunu (Nov 24, 2008)

Tish, you look absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## rbella (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!!  This is smokin' hot!!!!!!  I love this so much on you.  Those eyelashes look amazing and your eyes are to die for!!!!!  Happy Anniversary!  Your man is very lucky!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 24, 2008)

you did an awesome job!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 24, 2008)

very nice.. where did u get your hands on 4N?!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Nov 24, 2008)

wooooo hoooo!! You nailed it!! 
Good job, enjoy your anniversary


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 24, 2008)

Love this! And Happy Anniversary!


----------



## elmo1026 (Nov 24, 2008)

This is an amazing look on you.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 24, 2008)

This look is fabulous! And you look so cute in the first picture.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 24, 2008)

I want your fucking brows dude!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 24, 2008)

i loves loves loves it!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 24, 2008)

Happy Anniversary!  You are one sassy miss - I just love this.  Just lovely.

Enjoy your day with your man ;-) xo


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 24, 2008)

Very Nice


----------



## carandru (Nov 24, 2008)

Love it!!!  You look super hot and I'm loving the hat.  Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## benzito_714 (Nov 24, 2008)

Happy Annniversary!!! (insert TonyToniTone melody here) very nice look!


----------



## blkayznempress (Nov 24, 2008)

Me Likey!!!! Happy Anniversary!! Today is me and my hubby's 7th! Enjoy and celebrate!!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 24, 2008)

Aww, I love purples!! And they look gorgeous on you


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 24, 2008)

Very pretty! love the hat and happy anni. to you Tish!


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 24, 2008)

gorgoeousss eyes and love that hat


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 24, 2008)

You look so beautiful with purples and the icy lilac!!!!
It's a great winter look.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Michie / Carandru .... This is my *Purple* Re-Do

Today is my 2nd Anniversary so I am taking my husband to lunch and going shopping....I swear I do not know how I got these falsies to stay on..They are being held on by a hope and a prayer! 

Lips - Stone l/l, 4N l/s, C Thru l/g (*Not sure why it looks purple*) 
Eyes - Soft Ochre p/p, Vanilla, Smoke Signals, BB Eggplant, Sketch, Ardell Falsies
Face - ST NC45, Sweet as Cocoa, Emote 
















_

 


you look so pretty!
you did a great job


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Congrats and ur smile makes it even more pretty!_

 
Thank you...I thought I would let you guys see I did have actual teeth! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_That's gorgeous!!! I love your hat! Happy anniversary!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You know where from!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the Hottest Hat Girl Source!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Wow!!!!!!! This is smokin' hot!!!!!! I love this so much on you. Those eyelashes look amazing and your eyes are to die for!!!!! Happy Anniversary! Your man is very lucky!!_

 
Telling him that now...we are going out to dinner soon...skipped lunch for just shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_very nice.. where did u get your hands on 4N?!_

 
My CCO...We bought them all!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Greedy B*tches (Michie & Angelbunny)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_





I want your fucking brows dude!!!!!!!!!_

 
My brows are thanks to Skin Actives Brow and Lash Serum with KGP..My nail lady turned me on to it...They used to be so thin...I have been using it for about 3 weeks! They have it on Ebay (very cheap)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Happy Anniversary! You are one sassy miss - I just love this. Just lovely.

Enjoy your day with your man ;-) xo_

 





  Thank you!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Love it!!! You look super hot and I'm loving the hat. Happy Anniversary!! _

 
I have stepped away from the Barney fotd !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanx

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blkayznempress* 

 
_Me Likey!!!! Happy Anniversary!! Today is me and my hubby's 7th! Enjoy and celebrate!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Happy Anniversary to US!!!! Thank you!!!  



*Thanks everybody!! You all have made my day!!! My original purple fotd has really bothered me!!!*
*Gotta go get all dolled up!! See ya later!! *


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 24, 2008)

what a pretty smile and a pretty look!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 24, 2008)

OMG!  Love this girl!  'Cept now I need C-thru ... 

Happy Anniversary


----------



## imatocophobic (Nov 24, 2008)

wow! gorgeous! i love yer eyebrows


----------



## pinklips1207 (Nov 24, 2008)

Happy Anniversary!!! and you look good!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 24, 2008)

Just dropping back in to say way to rock it!  So gorgeous and I love that first photo, your smile is the real deal. xo


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

^^^ Guess what Rach...One of the falsies came off before we got back from shopping!! My dh was like one of those things are hanging off can't you feel it!! LOL LOL So I just yanked them both off...I didn't want to use my MAC ones for the first trial run...


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 24, 2008)

You look great! Love the eyes.. awesome job on the blending. 

Happy anniversary, hope you and the hubby enjoyed your day.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelBunny* 

 
_OMG! Love this girl! 'Cept now I need C-thru ... 

Happy Anniversary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

They have it!! Pick it up tomorrow!! I will see you there in the morning about 10!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Guess what Rach...One of the falsies came off before we got back from shopping!! My dh was like one of those things are hanging off can't you feel it!! LOL LOL So I just yanked them both off...I didn't want to use my MAC ones for the first trial run..._

 
Oh no!!!  I don't mean to laugh, but damn.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you are having a great one!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 24, 2008)

This looks great Tish, it really lights up your eyes =)


----------



## Brie (Nov 24, 2008)

You look great and Happy Anniversary!! I hope you have fun.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 24, 2008)

Oooooooh Tish you look stunning!!! Wow! You could totally be in the Bond film too


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 24, 2008)

Love it!!!


----------



## strickers (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow, those purples sure make your eyes pop!


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 24, 2008)

This is gorgeous...I'll be your hubby won't wanna go back to work after seeing you!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow Tish...you look HAWT (Like Always) Wow..you girls are soooo lucky...a CCO with discounted C-Thru lipglass...sniff sniff...wish I lived near one of those...


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 24, 2008)

You look unbelievably Gorgeous!!! Love the hat too.
Well at least your lashes didn't fall off into your meal or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Anniversary! We just celebrated our 29th on Sunday


----------



## laguayaca (Nov 24, 2008)

you always look so cute !!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 24, 2008)

Holy sheet Tish you look HOT!!! I love this!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Nov 24, 2008)

Your eyes are gorgeous! I love this look


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 24, 2008)

happy anniversary! and of course, you look beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 24, 2008)

So pretty and happy anniversary!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 24, 2008)

OMG! It looks awesome! This is the same woman who said she wouldn't do it!?!? You are rocking it!

And, Happy Anniversary!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_You look unbelievably Gorgeous!!! Love the hat too.
Well at least your lashes didn't fall off into your meal or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Anniversary! We just celebrated our 29th on Sunday_

 
29th!! How wonderfully amazing...That is so rare in these days and times! Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Thank you so much....Can you imagine they had fell in my soup!! OMG!!! 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Holy sheet Tish you look HOT!!! I love this!_

 
Thanks mama!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_you always look so cute !!_

 
Thanks chica!!


Again!! Thanks everyone for being so incredibly sweet!!! My dh and I are gonna celebrate this weekend for real because it's my birthday weekend as well and the kiddo will be at his Nana's!!!


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 24, 2008)

Your best look!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 25, 2008)

gorgeous as usual!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 25, 2008)

I loved the first one but this one is gorgeous as well! Happy anniversary girl!


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 25, 2008)

ooo so pretty! I hope you had a good anniversay!


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 25, 2008)

absolutely stunning. happy anniversary!!


----------



## banjobama (Nov 25, 2008)

This looks hot!! My favorite look of yours so far!


----------



## oracle1 (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Jot (Nov 25, 2008)

beautiful. happy anniversary


----------



## GlitterGeet (Nov 25, 2008)

You look beautiful and I'm so happy you tried the purple look again!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 26, 2008)

I love it! The falsies make ur eyes pop...i just love it. ur brows look great


----------



## TDoll (Nov 26, 2008)

So pretty!  I love purples on you!  Love the hat too.

p.s: Tish, don't hurt me. I've been busy. You know what I'm talking about


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_So pretty! I love purples on you! Love the hat too.

p.s: Tish, don't hurt me. I've been busy. You know what I'm talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Tiff...I am going to hurt you...you better post this week because I know you have some Holiday time off !!! But thanks for the compliments!! Now post...I need inspiration!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_This looks hot!! My favorite look of yours so far!_

 
Thank you so much!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlitterGeet* 

 
_You look beautiful and I'm so happy you tried the purple look again!_

 
Girl I had to face the purple demons head on!! Thank you! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I love it! The falsies make ur eyes pop...i just love it. ur brows look great_

 
Yep they lasted about 4 hours.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks...Gotta master those next


----------



## noelsmom (Nov 26, 2008)

Pretty look!


----------



## jaclynashley (Nov 26, 2008)

Gorgeous as always Tish!
I swear you get prettier in every FOTD I see of you I can't take much more of this!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 26, 2008)

Very neat and pretty. Superb blending and your brows are perfect!!


----------



## Kalie (Nov 26, 2008)

That's one lucky man!


----------



## Kalie (Nov 26, 2008)

That's one lucky man!


----------



## User67 (Nov 26, 2008)

Purples look beautiful on you! Great look!


----------



## LoveMU (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow!  Very pretty!  Did anyone ever tell you that you look like Vivica Fox?  Seriously, no joke!


----------



## User93 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm sorry I'm late Tish, Happy Anniversary!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You look stunning and fierce, just look in those eyes!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kalie* 

 
_That's one lucky man!_

 
Damn right !! Thanks girl!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Purples look beautiful on you! Great look!_

 
Thanks Nyla...I have been practicing by your last tut

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMU* 

 
_Wow! Very pretty! Did anyone ever tell you that you look like Vivica Fox? Seriously, no joke!_

 
Yes everyday of my life and I still have never seen how...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_I'm sorry I'm late Tish, Happy Anniversary!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look stunning and fierce, just look in those eyes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks girl! We are celebrating thru Sunday My Birthday...I planned Anniversary right there with B-Day and Christmas...Gift Gifts Gifts!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Nov 26, 2008)

~gorgeous~
hope you had a wonderful anniversary celebration with your hubby!
luv the pic where u r smiling


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_OMG! It looks awesome! This is the same woman who said she wouldn't do it!?!? You are rocking it!

And, Happy Anniversary!_

 
You know I did it for you...and the hubby too!! I love 4N thank you soooo much for turning me on to it...I cant tell you how many I have because I might have to cut you!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 26, 2008)

Wait a minute - did I just read that your birthday is this Sunday?  

Can't sneak that past me, oh I don't think so.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You know I did it for you...and the hubby too!! I love 4N thank you soooo much for turning me on to it...I cant tell you how many I have because I might have to cut you!_

 





 OMG! You are a mess! Truth be told, I originally didn't even like it. Glad I saw the light.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy Anniversary! You look absolutely gorgeous =)


----------



## kittykit (Nov 27, 2008)

Tish, you look so gorgeous!!

Happy anniversary


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy Anniversary! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look so gorgeous and I love the first picture! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And hooray for the purples!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice, I think I love you in purples.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 27, 2008)

Tish you are so beautiful and this look is fab on you! Love the hat too.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Nov 28, 2008)

this look is BEAUTIFUL! <3


----------



## moonlit (Nov 28, 2008)

happy anniversary.. love the look.. ur pretty


----------



## ssudiva (Nov 28, 2008)

you look fabulous! (a little bit like vivica pre-plastic surgery) happy belated anniversary


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ssudiva* 

 
_you look fabulous! (a little bit like vivica pre-plastic surgery) happy belated anniversary_

 





 I get that all the time...Thanks...If they say you look just like Vivica Fox...I always say Which one, The Independence Day one or the 50 Cents One....Just for clariity


----------



## jmj2k (Nov 28, 2008)

You look beautiful!!!!  Happy annivesary!


----------



## Nox (Dec 3, 2008)

Totally Beautious!


----------



## ladyx (Dec 3, 2008)

lovely!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats! You look super great


----------



## MAC 101 (Dec 18, 2008)

I like your hat, lovely purple!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Pretty cute! Me likey! Tell me, what do you use to cover up the bags?*


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_*Pretty cute! Me likey! Tell me, what do you use to cover up the bags?*_

 
Nothing that comes out of your mouth surprises anyone I'm sure...But are you perhaps speaking of my under eye discoloration? I use Mac nc40 Concealer...

Now my Bags are Louis Vuitton leather...they need no covering....


----------



## ashpardesi (Dec 18, 2008)

Gosh Tish!you have a million dollar smile!keep smiling dear,purple looks great on you!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_Gosh Tish!you have a million dollar smile!keep smiling dear,purple looks great on you!_

 

Thanks girl that was so sweet!!


----------



## jjjenko (Dec 19, 2008)

I think you should make the brows darker


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jjjenko* 

 
_I think you should make the brows darker_

 
My brows are actually lighter by choice...but thanks for the comment..


----------



## MissResha (Dec 19, 2008)

ur soooo pretty


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Now my Bags are Louis Vuitton leather...they need no covering...._

 

...unless it's raining. Ever get water spots on a LV bag? It's heartbreaking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But back on topic, I LOVE the look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a big fan of purpley eyeshadows... it's actually becoming an everyday look for me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_ur soooo pretty_

 
Thanks beautiful

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0_fam0us* 

 
_...unless it's raining. Ever get water spots on a LV bag? It's heartbreaking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But back on topic, I LOVE the look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a big fan of purpley eyeshadows... it's actually becoming an everyday look for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you and No...I only have one small LV bag actually!! I am a purple and green lover myself.

Thanks so much for the always kind comments....


----------



## mrsgray (Dec 31, 2008)

this look is so pretty..the last 2 photos you look alot like Vivica Fox. Gorgeous!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsgray* 

 
_this look is so pretty..the last 2 photos you look alot like Vivica Fox. Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you so much!! I get that everyday of my life...I still don't see it..I think it's the nose and chin maybe


----------



## Dani (Dec 31, 2008)

aw your smile made me smile! =3
Gorgeous!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 31, 2008)

lavender + nude lips is fabulous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u look so fresh and pretty


----------



## ktinagapay (Feb 21, 2009)

holly shittt your hott!!!!!


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rennah (Feb 21, 2009)

You are so beautiful, Tish!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_



_

 





 You look beauuuuuuuuuutiful!


----------



## Arshia (Mar 2, 2009)

tish u are sooo gorgeous!! WOW im loving this!


----------



## starrynight0127 (Mar 2, 2009)

sooo pretty!!


----------



## lipshock (Mar 2, 2009)

TISSSSSSH!

This is so pretty!  I can't believe I missed this.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 2, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 2, 2009)

cute look , loving the false eyelashes . you remind me of a WAAAAAY prettier and natural version of vivica a fox . and you have the cutest smile , you should smile more often .


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank Ladies!! this look was so Old...My anniversary November 08 wow!!! 

I get the V.Fox everyday of my life for the past 15 years!!! I dont see it but I have been forced to embrace it!! 

Thank so much all...I'll do falsies again in November on my 3rd anniversary !


----------



## aziajs (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Thank so much all...I'll do falsies again in November on my 3rd anniversary !_

 
LOL!!!  Say whaaaat???  I think you can do better than November.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Mar 4, 2009)

I LOOOOOOVE IT THAT HAT IS CAUUUUTE lol


----------



## MrsGooch (Mar 5, 2009)

Very Pretty!!!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 5, 2009)

When I look at you I can't help but think of Vivica A. Fox who always has perfect make up, and you def have perfect make up in this look! I love it, plus that is such a cute hat.


----------



## macfabulous (Mar 26, 2009)

lookin real cute


----------



## maira05 (Mar 26, 2009)

Love it! but don't you think it could be nice to dark a bit more your eyebrow tone?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 26, 2009)

For reference...I like the dark hair / lighter brow contrast ..I dislike dark brows...Again just my thing...But thanks for the suggestion


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 26, 2009)

You are gorgeous!!!


----------

